# amplificador para ultrasonido



## aliteroid (Ene 14, 2007)

Saludos a todos soy nuevo en este foro y quiero agradecer de antemano sus colaboraciones.

Tengo la siguiente duda: necesito producir un ultrasonido de 40Khz a 120dB, para lo cual tengo un transductor de ultrasonido con una impedancia de 30Kohm y al alimentarlo con 30v produciria los 120dB que necesito, ahora, ¿que potencia debe tener el amplificador para lograr los 120dB? ¿puedo acoplarlo al oscilador mediante un transistor que maneje los 30V??
gracias de antemano


----------



## jorge Martin Alvarez (Ene 23, 2007)

A medida que se incrementa la frecuencia de trabajo importa mas la carga capacitiva que que la inductiva. 
se me ocurre que puedes realizar la siguiente aproximacion el condensador se carga y descarga con un frecuencia f=30000 veces por segundo y la energia almacenada es de Ec=1/2*(C*(V)^2) con lo que  aproximadamente  P=Ec*f 

todo esto te vale como aproximacion pero es mejor que hagas una simulacion con spice


----------



## aliteroid (May 27, 2007)

Alguien me puede ayudar??

Existe algun operacional que pueda realizar esta tarea o es mejor con transistores??

No me importa la distorsion siempre que sea dentro de rangos razonables poruqe el ultrasonido lo quiero utilizar para un ahuyentador de perros o como plaguicida.

Se podra utilizar un par darlington que maneje los 30v??
gracias


----------



## aliteroid (May 30, 2007)

Dicho de otra forma, necesito un amplificador capaz de entregar 30 volts a una frecuencia de 40KHz y una impedancia de salida de unos 3k
Ayuda por favor
Gracias


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 5, 2007)

Que pasa con las ideas compañeros??
Me preguntaba si podre utilizar un 2N3055 pero no se como polarizarlo


----------



## unmonje (Sep 27, 2011)

aliteroid dijo:


> Que pasa con las ideas compañeros??
> Me preguntaba si podre utilizar un 2N3055 pero no se como polarizarlo




A ver DOC...Genera 40khz con cualquier oscilador digital ...tendras entonces , unos 12 a 15 volt de amplitud en una salida que llamaremos Q , entonces la  inviertes con un inversor digital y obtebdras  tambien NO Q...ok?

Asi luego, pones 2 seguidores por emisor (BC548) ,sobre 220 ohms y listo , ya tienes los 30 vpp  

Te cuento que para plagas necesitas un oscilador mas sofisticado que cambie constantemente su patròn, de lo contrario a las 2 semanas ,ninguna plaga le darà  articulo a tu chiche,,natura sabe de esto !!!


----------

